# Breaking News...mass Casualty Alert Woburn



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Reports just in truck vs train Salem Street, Woburn, Ma. Ten ambulances, extra transportation and medflight requested.

UPDATE: At 1500 hrs Channel 7 reports 2 dead at this scene

WOBURN, Mass. (AP) -- Two people have been killed this afternoon in a commuter rail accident in Woburn.

M-B-T-A spokesman Joe Pesaturo says the victims were doing track maintenance when the equipment they were working on was struck by an inbound train on the Lowell line.

Officials say a med-flight helicopter is expected to come in for a third seriously injured person.

Pesaturo says NO passengers on the Boston-bound train were hurt.

The line has been shut down and buses are being sent to pick up the passengers.


(© 2007 The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 9, 2007*

*Two killed in commuter rail crash in Woburn *

By Raja Mishra, Globe Staff 
A commuter rail train plowed into a work crew at a Woburn track crossing this afternoon, killing two workers, critically injuring another, and leaving a number of passengers with injuries as the massive locomotive lurched to a halt. 
The Boston-bound train was coming from Lowell when it hit the crew at about 2 p.m. Transit officials said they were investigating the incident, and that it was unclear why the crew was in the train's path. Typically, such work is approved in advance and train schedules are adjusted accordingly, officials said. 
The workers were employed by the Massachusetts Bay Commuter Railroad, a private consortium under contract to operate and maintain the Massachusetts Bay Transit Authority's rail fleet.

Posted by the Boston Globe City & Region Desk at 03:05 PM


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Two Killed When MBTA Train Hits Crew*

*No Passengers Seriously Injured*




 ​
Two Killed In Train Accident
Crash Investigation Continues 
Federal Rail Administration

*BOSTON -- *Two members of a track maintenance crew were killed Tuesday when a Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority train struck a piece of track repair equipment in Woburn, Mass.

Officials said that the incident happened at about 1:30 p.m. at the Salem Street Bridge near the Anderson station in Woburn.

One of the men who died was Christopher Macaulay, 30, of Brentwood, N.H. The other victim's name was not released. John Hickey, 50, and Edwin Olson, 55, both of Lowell, were injured in the crash, according to the Massachusetts Bay Commuter Railroad -- the company that employs the workers.

"MBCR is stunned and deeply saddened by today's horrific tragedy. Our hearts go out to the family and loved ones of these workers," MBCR General Counsel Richard A. Davey Jr. said.

One worker was on the equipment at the time of the crash, and five others were standing nearby, according to MBTA spokesman Joe Pesaturo. One worker was medflighted to a Boston hospital.

Ten passengers were taken to local hospitals after being "shaken up" in the crash, according to Pesaturo.

"They said, 'something was on the track. Everybody brace,' and it was just a big crash -- a big bang," passenger Jason Silva said. "I am alright. My knees hurt, but I am alright."

"We had no idea. I had no idea. I was reading at the time. I had no idea until it hit," passenger Alex Dembow said. "(The impact) was very quick. There was a very abrupt stop. A lot of people were thrown up in the air. The person a few seats in front of me had his knees go though one of the seats. There was a lot of confusion."

The train left Lowell, Mass., and was headed to Boston, according to MBTA spokeswoman Lydia Rivera. There were 43 passengers on board at the time of the crash.

MBTA officials said that at least eight trains earlier in the day passed the crew without incident. A dispatcher based in Somerville, Mass., may have made a mistake, officials said. The train should have been operated on a track that was parallel to the workers.

"They are doing track maintenance work," Pesaturo said. "I can't emphasize enough this is work that goes on every single day on the MBTA commuter rail system. This is critical track maintenance work that is absolutely necessary to keep the system running, safe and reliable. This was not a unique situation to have a work crew out on the right of way."

The MBTA bused rush-hour commuters on the Lowell Line.

_Copyright 2007 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

